# Homestuck Mafia



## Silver (Mar 1, 2011)

*Night 0 Begins....Now!​*​
Same rules as before:

*Don't send in your night action for two nights in a row and die.
*Just...have fun really.

All PM's should be out and if you didn't recieve a PM tell me and I'll resend it! 
*24 hours for night actions or until they are all turned in to me.* Now sleep! :3


----------



## Silver (Mar 1, 2011)

Ending the night a little early, but.

*Start of Day 1!​*​
As the trolls and humans awaken from a slumber they notice an odd silence around them. No shouting, not even an angry silence.

They see the body of Karkat Vantas (the character not player) and written above them in their blood it says, "You'll always be Mafia in my heart." And this note, was clearly right.

*Midnight (Karkat Vantas the character, not the player.) is dead. They were mafia.*
*26 hours for disscussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 1, 2011)

YES! Mafia kill Night Zero. Maybe Elite Bodyguard?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 1, 2011)

TG: oh myg od
TG: i am so tempted to talk like this the whole time
TG: but
TG: fuck what do i do
TG: uh oh
turntechGodhead's computer exploded

Well, problem solved. Mafia kill first night is great, but it really doesn't lead to much as far as accusing anyone.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm GAMZEE MAKARA! If I get killed by the mafia at night, I become EVIL and go on a HOMOCIDAL RAMPAGE then BLAST OFF in a JUGGALO SPACESHIP!!!

...just kidding.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 2, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey guys, I'm GAMZEE MAKARA! If I get killed by the mafia at night, I become EVIL and go on a HOMOCIDAL RAMPAGE then BLAST OFF in a JUGGALO SPACESHIP!!!
> 
> ...just kidding.


Although that seems like a good description of what the alien role might be... and you do get alien pretty often when you play mafia. I'm suspicious.

Also, that's a really good idea for alien if it isn't already. *takes down notes*


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 2, 2011)

Woowoo we got a Mafia down!


----------



## Silver (Mar 3, 2011)

*End of Day 1*​
...You guys are boring.

*No one died.
48 hours for night actions, unless I get them all.*


----------



## Silver (Mar 5, 2011)

*End of Night 1!​*​
They wake up to see the body of Sollux Captor with a piece of paper on their face with this on it "X-X" and it seemed as if they were asleep. 

*InvaderSyl (Sollux Captor) is dead from not turning in their action. They were innocent. 
48 hours for disscusion.*

and all people with night actions targetted the same person. It was funny to see that.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 5, 2011)

... Why do I think that everybody targeted Karkat because of his claim of being an alien?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 5, 2011)

...you guys didn't take me seriously, did you?

Either way, though, I know who the true alien is, for reasons I'm not going to disclose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol.
I think I finished Homestruck so far. There isn't a link to the next page, so.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh come on Karkat you can't just say that and expect us to be all "Okai!"


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 5, 2011)

OrngSumb said:


> Oh come on Karkat you can't just say that and expect us to be all "Okai!"


Did you honestly take my post seriously? I was joking that I am always alien, even in games where I am not the alien (like this one).

I know who the alien is because he was attracted to my adorable purr-sonality.

:33


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 5, 2011)

No I didn't take it seriously. I was talking about you can't say you know the alien and then don't tell us how


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2011)

It sounds like Karkat is that troll cat girl.
And that she is the lover role.

EDIT: Damn ninjas.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 5, 2011)

Was that a soft-claim as Lover? And you lover's with the Alien?

((Ice cream mafia much?))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha, yeah... thing is, I don't know how Twilight handles alien-lovers, so I think killing me is not a smart idea.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2011)

Wargle said:


> ((Ice cream mafia much?))


I know, right?
But she always /did/ seem like a lover in the comic. It would make sense.

It would make sense if Mr. honk HONK (Can't remember any of the troll names for some reason, except for Karkat, Terezi, and Vriska) was the Alien.

EDIT: GOD DAMN NINJAS


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

The alien isn't Gamzee.


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamzee, you mean?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> The alien isn't Gamzee.


Really?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

I think the identity of the alien is pretty obvious, tbh... Gamzee is too spoilery.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I think the identity of the alien is pretty obvious, tbh... Gamzee is too spoilery.


Well, who is it? Vriska? Karkat? Wait no he's dead. Um... I really can't think of anyone else >_>


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah. I'm nowhere near Gamzee, but I decided to look things up so I could possibly understand some things. Still not that far.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

You don't need to have read very far to know who this is. It's not that hard.

Out of curiosity, has anyone gotten a non-troll?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

Mai said:


> Yeah. I'm nowhere near Gamzee, but I decided to look things up so I could possibly understand some things. Still not that far.


Yeah, it's WAAAAAAAAY at the end, it took me like a week and a half of marathons of reading Homestruck, so you might not get there by time the game's over if you just started reading it.

EDIT: GOD WHAT'S WITH ALL THE NINJAS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yeah, it's WAAAAAAAAY at the end, it took me like a week and a half of marathons of reading *Homestuck*, so you might not get there by time the game's over if you just started reading it.
> 
> EDIT: GOD WHAT'S WITH ALL THE NINJAS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Fix'd it. IT's Home_stuck_ not Homestruck.


----------



## .... (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not a troll.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

Of course you aren't, person named Terezi. (:B

So, to narrow down my question: are you a kid?


----------



## .... (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you a coolkid?


----------



## .... (Mar 6, 2011)

No.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you into Squiddles?


----------



## .... (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm the Flighty Broad.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, okay.

So what does your role do? Considering recent updates it could go either way.


----------



## .... (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd rather not say, although I am innocent.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

Vig? Doctor?


----------



## Wargle (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm Jade harley so is that a troll or not??


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

Not a troll.


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2011)

Wargle said:


> I'm Jade harley so is that a troll or not??


Jade's a human.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

Wargle said:


> I'm Jade harley so is that a troll or not??


Fail.

I'm not a troll either, but I'd rather not reveal my role.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey I don't follow this comic so


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

_Why are you not reading this comic, Wargle_

I'm almost sorta close to being caught up now!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 6, 2011)

Because honestly, it looks a little weird and from what I've seen, I don't like it.


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

:o

Yeah it is kind of weird and I get really confused but it's still awesome.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 9, 2011)

You know in the begining when John opens Sburb and on those teleporters there is this circle-ish shape? Do you guys know what it's called?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 9, 2011)

The spinny circly thing is called a spirograph, iirc.

What the hell does this have to do with Mafia?


----------



## Silver (Mar 9, 2011)

*12 Hour extension since you people can't seem to discuss the mafia game and no one has voted for anything }:|*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 9, 2011)

*Abstain*, then. (We can abstain in this game, right?)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 9, 2011)

*Abstain*-ify-ness


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 9, 2011)

Hm... sure, abstain.


----------



## Mai (Mar 9, 2011)

*Abstain.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 9, 2011)

*Abstain*


----------



## RavenMarkku (Mar 9, 2011)

...Well I guess we're all *abstain*-ing so :3


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 9, 2011)

*Abstain*.


----------



## .... (Mar 9, 2011)

*Abstain.*


----------



## Silver (Mar 9, 2011)

*Night 2 start!*

>:P Everyone decided to do nothing.

*48 hours for Night Actions or you'll die like Syl >:P*


----------



## Silver (Mar 15, 2011)

((I did HAVE awesome flavor text, but nooo, my computer wanted to eat it so you all get nothing.))

jade is dead and someone wrote "SU1C1D3" in purple blood that belongs to Gamzee.

*Mai is dead, they were Gamzee and mafia. 
Wargle is dead, they were Jade and innocent.

Innocent win since all that's left is a bomb }:| Thank Orng too.*

Role and log should come sooon...maybe.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2011)

...Does this mean I win from being a Lover? Or do I lose from being the Alien?


----------



## Silver (Mar 15, 2011)

....I'm going to say yes.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2011)

SilverJade said:


> ....I'm going to say yes.


I'm going to take that as "I won The Game."


----------



## Mai (Mar 15, 2011)

:(

This feels a lot like MLP Mafia, except I died second this time.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 15, 2011)

What why did a mafia die with me?


----------



## Silver (Mar 15, 2011)

All shall make sense...........

Roles:
Dave Strider the Vigilante- OrngSumb
Rose Lalonde the Inspector- Terezi Pyrope
Jade Harley the Healer- Wargle
John Egbert the Roleblocker- Markku
Sollux the Bus Driver- InvaderSyl
Nepeta the Lover- Karkat(shocking isn't it.)
Becquerel the Bodyguard- RTB
Jack Noir the Alien- LS99
-Mafia-
Gamzee the Mafia Don- Mai
Karkat Vantas the Mafia Goon- Midnight
Tavros the Bomb- zeKieranator

Night 1
Orng killed Midnight
Terezi investigates RTB- result innocent
Wargle heals Karkat
Markku blocks Mai
Karkat chooses LS99
RTB protects Terezi
Mai was nightblocked
Result- Midnight dies

Night 2
Orng tries to kill Karkat
Terezi investigates Karkat- result innocent
Wargle heals Karkat
RTB protects Karkat (told you that you guys aimed for the same person.)
Result- Syl dies

Night 3
Orng kills Mai
Wargle heals Karkat
Markku blocks Karkat
Mai kills Wargle
Result- Wargle and Mai dies innocents win

-----MAFIA FAIL


----------



## Mai (Mar 15, 2011)

Why are the vigilantes killing on night one now? Not that it didn't work, but it makes no sense.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha wow I'm getting lucky.

It seems every time I'm a vig I get lucky. Also when I target somebody and they live then it helps me know that a healer is alive


----------

